# Do you like sushi?



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

I have a bad craving for it so I sent hubby out to pick some up for me. My favorite is "New York" which consists of tempura shrimps, crab stick, massago, cucumber and avocado.

Anyone else love this stuff?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry, but I'll pass on raw fish. Now raw beef, is quite another matter. 










Chateaubriand rocks!

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It won't let me do anymore.
Ah fond memories - sushi on the Tokyo dock at 6 am. Nothing like jet lag to make for strange adventures.
There is a TERRIFIC place in Mississauga - amazing value and I'm fussy about quality.

*Sora Sushi Bar*

325 Central Parkway West, 
Mississauga, ON 
L5B 3X9 905-270-0101  

Take-Out Sushi — Lunch Specials 
Japanese Groceries and Fresh Fish 
Monday-Saturday 11am-9pm ...( More)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Can't get enough. Starting eating it when I moved to the coast in '88. Wouldn't have thought about it or considered it before that. Even my folks have tried it now when they come out to visit from Alberta. Sinc will try it one day too I'm sure. 

My 5 year old loves it too but she hates wasabi.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Sushi sounds good to me...if I could each sushi everyday I would.  

Raw beef...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lets see he eats a dead cow that's been hung on a hook for how many days then lightly charcoaled on the outside and won't touch fresh fish.....hmmmmm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You DO KNOW that fish PEE in that water they swim in don't you?

Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

He he... that was pretty funny sinc.  

(This coming from a guy who's father owned a fish restaurant and has heard almost every fish joke out there)

I've still never tried sushi... I don't like any seafood that tastes even remotely the way fish smell, if you know what I mean. I don't like the fishy taste. Halibut was great, cause it was so mild. 

How about sushi... think I'll like it? Any recommendation for what I should try first. 

I haven't eaten all day and I'm starving and this talk of food is making my stomach grumble.


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Ah that was so good. I had the Kamikaze too. Nothing else beats fresh spicy tuna.









SINC, not all sushi is raw fish. The New York that I just had is all cooked seafood.

ehMax, start by trying some of the cooked stuff to break you in and then go for something slightly grilled like a grilled tuna and then try the raw stuff. You'll love it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Stick with sushi

Tuna and salmon for sure - cooked shrimp is good
You may well like the eel - it's cooked and very rich

Get the sushi place to show you how to mix the wahsabi into the soy sauce and don't be afraid to take two bites instead of stuffing it all in at once which tends to be traditional

I'd avoid anything with sea urchin eggs - good but an acquired taste










That's a typical mix none of which is an "acquired" taste. The little rolls are tasty. Tempura is terrific for those not wanting sushi.

Abalone and squid you might avoid at first 

Enjoy


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

The difference between sushi here in it's homeland and North America is amazing. I will not say one is better than the other cuz they are made for different audiences. Over here maki (rolls) are kind of the bottom end version. In Vancouver (and other places it sounds like) have gotten incredibly creative with their ingredients. For a beginner I suggest you try maguro (a variety of tuna). The meat is firmer and has a more four-legged texture than many other fish. After that you might go for some salmon as it is likely familiar to you. I personally despise fishy flavoured fish. I love sushi (sashimi is best) though. It is too bad there aren't many decent kaiten sushi places back home. The sushi is made by chefs standing in the middle of a conveyor belt circuit. They make a couple of pieces of sushi and put it on a small saucer like plate and then place it on the conveyor belt. You take what you like off the belt and when you are done they count up the plates and charge you accordingly. This system is much cheaper and you can see it before taking it. You can always get fresh as you can order directly from the chef as well as sampling the moving plates. Man this is making me hungry.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Coming from the west coast..I'm a little taken aback that EVERYONE out there hasn't tried sushi yet.







 

It's kind of a staple food out here. Like Char-siu.

Even this tiny island has an award-winning sushi bar. Every one goes there on a weekly basis. This is standard west coast food. And terribly tasty, as well.  

What do you easterners live on? Boiled turnips and meatloaf or something?? And hostess twinkies? Tim Hortons donuts??

No WONDER you have so many health issues.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

There are lots of good places all over the west coast though, Vancouver in particular. Lots of Japanese immigration == lots of Japanese restaurants.

I don't recommend eating Sushi in Calgary though. It's always kind of...off.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I find the sushi phenomenon most curious. As I understand it sushi is meant to be like an appetizer or a side dish in Japan but here we eat it as a main course. 

I like that people have expanded their culinary tastes. Variety, life, spice of, and so on. That being said, I seriously wonder about why it has become such a trendy food.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Actually, I usually eat sushi as part of a meal including an entree dish of some sort. I am quite font of the Chicken Teriyaki-Don from the place we order from. One of those and a couple of rolls and I'm set.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Macnutt, we have sushi bars in Dominion grocery stores here and one nice sushi restaurant in downtown St. John's. My 13 year old son likes the Green Dragon, 









Sinc,
I love my beef too but at least try other foods. To generalize sushi as raw fish is narrow minded. Last time I went to Sun Sushi and Bubble Tea I had teriyaki beef, which is beef marinated and grilled on charcoal (not sushi.) mmmmmm with some tempura veggies on the side. battered deep fried things with dipping sauces. mmmmmmm I like the nigiri platters, noodle bowls and miso soup.

All this talk of sushi is making me _hunggggrrryyyy_ !


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Love it!
The whole family loves it.

Have you ever had poor quality stuff? It's the worst thing. Sushi depends upon top quality in ingredients and prep. While this is true of all food styles, Sushi really reveals the quality at the first taste.

In Richmond Hill we have a couple of decent places, and one really really good one. Within walking distance of my office there are 2 very good places.



> It is too bad there aren't many decent kaiten sushi places back home. The sushi is made by chefs standing in the middle of a conveyor belt circuit.


Experienced this a few times. Wonderful and fun!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I've always loved Tojo's in Vancouver. Probably the best I've had in Canada. It is a requisite of mine for any visit to Van. I believe it is quite Famous out West.

Posterboy, if you are in Calgary, try Hana's on 4th downtown. It is fantastic and the Master there actually Trained the Guy at Tojo's (or so he says). I agree that Calgary is tough, but there are a few very good ones there. But, boy if you want a steak ....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Have you ever had poor quality stuff? It's the worst thing.


That would appear to be my experience both times I tried it, so I gave it up. End of story. Others with me at the time were enthusiastic about the same dishes I found repugnant.

And that is not narrow minded. That is experience being my teacher. If you enjoy it, go for it, but I won't be joining you.

My bet is some of you don't like turnips or brussell sprouts or haggis or whatever, and I certainly don't consider you narrow minded for making your decision.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> What do you easterners live on? Boiled turnips and meatloaf or something?? And hostess twinkies? Tim Hortons donuts??


Stop it MacNutt. You're making me hungry.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Used to be a place called Tidal Wave at Simcoe and Adelaide downtown but has changed hands since I last went, which was years ago. Like kaiten with a flotilla of small wooden boats going around the bar. Pick what you want. 
Mayor, start with tuna or salmon for the raw first, and as Dave had mentioned, try the eel (unagi or anago) BBQ and sweet and rich.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

> And that is not narrow minded. That is experience being my teacher. If you enjoy it, go for it, but I won't be joining you.


So True, not trying it would be narrow minded. You at least gave it a shot and Sushi is not for everyone.



> My bet is some of you don't like turnips or brussell sprouts or haggis or whatever, and I certainly don't consider you narrow minded for making your decision.


Tried all and I'd rather eat Hay!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I apologize, Sinc. No offense intended. Though the picture of beef made me drool.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We have Sushi bars in the Dominions stores here to. (Actually called Zehrs in this neck of the woods)

I'd imagine that wouldn't be as good as a specialty restaurant, but is it worth a try there? Thanks for the advice, I'm going on Monday for lunch to try some Sushi.









I had Octopus at an Italian wedding once, and it was awesome... although I was hammered so I'm not entirely sure it wasn't because my taste-buds where a little numb. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh stay out of grocery stores.
Sushi should be prepared in front of your eyes - there is NO comparison.

Wow not alot to choose according to this reviewer in KW  
I'd stick to Taka from the review



> Korean/Japanese: Miju, Taka, Mr. Sushi
> 
> Just as many Italian restaurants and pizzerias were run by Greeks once upon a time, so now we have Koreans running Japanese restaurants and beating their former imperial oppressors at their own game. But Koreans are coming out of the closet; their fiery cuisine offers many delights.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I apologize, Sinc. No offense intended


And none taken, ErnstNL! It was nothing personal.

Cheers


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macdoc,

Have you ever had authentic Korean BBQ? That is incredible. I was lucky enough to have it when I was in Suwon, South Korea.
They always start with Sushi like food which does not look appetizing but tastes very good. With Rice beer of course, then on to the BBQ which is cooked over coals in front of you.

Gotta Eat, Good memories!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I wouldn't know about authentic - Korean self cook I've had and I'd prefer shabu shabu if I'm doing the work. Very sociable meal.

Bit too heavy the Korean food tho the sauces were good.

I also love a Keg steak med rare with some asparagus and garlic sauteed shrimp and lobster bits on the side. Never had a bad steak at the Keg, have yet to have a good prime rib there


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC

Give it another try, with someone who loves it and can take you to a good place.

By the way, thanks for the beef photo: it provided a little inspiration. Lovingly prepared beef is a family favourite and that's what we'll have tonight.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

The Eatery on Broadway in Vancouver is by far the best sushi I've had in this town...and you can't beat the price and quality....and atmosphere! Super young and fun with a young owner. That' almost all we go out to eat. I can make almost everything else myself.

I was wary about eating raw fish too. It went against my sensibilities..but after eating the cooked sushi for a little while and being as adventurous as I am, I finally got into it. There is NOTHING better than raw tuna...nothing.

*I don't like any seafood that tastes even remotely the way fish smell, if you know what I mean. I don't like the fishy taste.* 

That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. If you are eating fish that smells "fishy" then you aren't eating fresh fish. You can't even smell raw fresh tuna....or salmon for that matter. Have you ever walked into a good sushi restaurant and thought it smelled like fish?????(I mean it should if that's what it's constantly serving, right?) IF it *did*...then you need to walk back out and find another restaurant.

Closed minded and picky. Two words that *don't* describe anyone I associate myself with. Guess I was just raised that way.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> If you are eating fish that smells "fishy" then you aren't eating fresh fish.


I think Pamela has a point. If it smells fishy then it probably isn't fresh - whether for Sushi or any other fish dish.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*The Eatery on Broadway in Vancouver is by far the best sushi I've had in this town*

I've not been to the Eatery, but as an interesting aside, my father in law made the rather cool sign for the original owners more than 20 years ago.

Back on topic, have you been to Tojo's on Broadway @ Willow? It's ridiculously expensive, but it's ridiculously good.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont think Ive ever had good sushi so I dont know about this one...
I did see at the mall in windsor though a new "booth" in the food court that was called "sushi bar"
lol
Maybe I will try it
What should I get?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

This Eastcoast Boy Love the Far East cuisine, There is a fair number of Asians in the Halifax area, and a surprising number of sushi restaurants are poping up. Let's see, Ive been to "You and Me Sushi" "The Hamatchi House" and "Minato Sushi" and Loved every visit. I will even eat Superstore Sushi when I am Desperate for a Wasabi Fix... MMMMMMMBrain Burning, I love that stuff!!


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Vinnie, you just made me think of that crazy dude in Jackass that snorted up the wasabi.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> The Eatery on Broadway in Vancouver is by far the best sushi I've had in this town


Pamela: Although The Eatery is a good 'n' cheap(ish) place, it is not by any means the best in town. You owe it to yourself to try a few others. If you can afford about $75~100 per person, do go to Tojo's as suggested above. The marinated tuna at The Eatery is a pale comparison to the version made there (Tojo's Special Tuna). But the best dish is when you have Omakase and Tojo himself prepares a variety of sushi 'on the fly' for you. I am always very pleasantly surprised.

If that is out of the pocketbook range (and it is only in mine once a year, or when someone else treats) there are so many other great little places around.

The 'all you can eat' thing is getting to be everywhere.
Try Kamei Royale on 601 W Broadway, close to Tojo's, tucked in the back. They still have some of their great view, although construction has taken half away. Great food, great selection and wonderful presentation. They added 'all you can eat' without sacrificing quality. About $22

Or
Ebisuya Japanese 611 East Broadway. A little more on the 'low-down' then the above, they have great spicy tuna sashimi! About $20

On a side note about AYCEs: Avoid Tanpopo. It is very busy, very popular and no match for the quality of these.

There are a couple of 'big and cheap' places that I love too. In fact, I have been going to this next place about once a week for the last 4 months. The price is excellent, the portions immense and the price... CHEAP!

Oishii Sushi 5632 Victoria Drive (across from London Drugs). Calvin (Owner-Omakase) is a very nice guy, very picky about details (only with the food though, the decor is budget). But the portions are so big my wife & I can both eat all we need for around $20!!! A half order (10 BIG pieces) of Toro is $7.50. I love this place. Fresh big and cheap.

After the meal walk over to London Drugs and see if they have any of the great Apple deals they are famous for.

Samurai Japanese 1108 Davie St. (across from Shopper's) is worth the line up you will find almost anytime. Not quite as big/cheap as the above, but if you are in the area it's a great place to stop for a bite.

For the Record: That Eatery sign is very funky-fun!

Did you guys know that Sushi (along with a lot of things we consider Japanese) originated in Korea and is known as Kim-bap? These are rice rolls in a more course seaweed paper called Kim. More salty-greasy -yum.

If you are just starting with sushi Mr. Mayor, I wouldn't know what to recommend. I was much like Homer Simpson my first time and pretty well ate everything on the menu. Very addictive as well. But most people start slow. Get the beginner sushi: California roll, Dynamite roll and for something raw a tuna roll. Then on to Tuna Nigiri, Chopped Scallop cones and Unagi...

I have to go eat now...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lindmar - I'd stay off a mall setting - better try here or talk to someone who eats sushi - it's nice to get the what and how to eat info and the complete meal with mizo and green tea and lots of very fresh ginger plu sgood soy sauce with wasabi.

How it all goes together is important - it's the crunch and texture and burst of various flavours that makes it all work. Just plain on it's own can be boring.

I usually mix some wasabi ( very spicy the kind of heat like horse radish makes you neck hairs stand up ) into the soy in the little boat provided.
Then a bit of ginger on the sushi, dip the end in the soy and much away. I usually end with the shrimp as it's got a sweet element to it. The contrast of flavours and texture is much of the experience - without the accompanying bits you might wonder what the fuss is about.



> *Iguana Sushi Bar*
> 
> A unique sushi bar that combines traditional Japanese with Island influence. The friendly staff and an open sushi table create an ambiance in a class of its own. Owner Vincenzo Lio has outdone himself. The unique interior, the fun and professional atmosphere and a cuisine that customers can't get enough of. The Iguana is defiantly the hot spot of Windsor.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Macdoc...you are a bohemian.  

The wasabi doesn't just "taste like a kind of horseradish"... it IS a type of horseradish...and it goes on one side of the sushi. The soy sauce goes on the other side.
Ginger, if you like it (I do)..goes on top. Or is eaten right before the actual roll. I've seen some Japanese naives eat it right after the sushi roll. With chopsicks.

Only barbarians eat sushi with their fingers.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Wrong again, sushi is traditionally eaten with the fingers. And ginger is to be eaten between pieces to cleanse the pallet. Ask your local Sushi-tsu

Check here or here. 

Or keep spewing your opinion as facts.

And why does a bohemian get that head shake?


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

As MacDoc indicated in the posted review, I can vouch for Taka, on Bleams rd. across from the Budd Plant. We often take customers there for lunch and they have recently redecorated, so it looks a little more Japanese. Don't let the strip mall location detract you.
Hmm, looks like it's sushi for lunch on Monday


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Macdoc!
Thanks man, didnt even know it existed!

I will try and check it out this week and post a review from a "first-timer" I've had little bits here and there, but I suppose nothing outstanding!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Using them big words again Macnutt and I'd take bohemian as a compliment.
I've never once seen a Japanese eat sushi with chopsticks that I can ever recall and I've eaten lots of sushi in Japan.

And who cares - it's not a tea ceremony - the point is the mix of flavours and textures is an important part that a new person might miss.

Too bad you don't take the time and care to encourage instead of just being an ass. Nothin new there tho.  

Lindmar take a few people along and have some fun. Good sushi bars are a hoot - if you can see it being made all the better.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Our table is usually filled with 8-10 people and we all eat it differently. 
With, without, before or after, it's all good.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

cool! Im kinda excited now
I wanna go tommorow


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

double post, sorry


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

No, they were middle aged Japanese business men who worked for Toshiba Microelectronics. In Vancouver for a rep review. my first experience at Tojo's.

I think they knew what they were doing.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Like I said earlier...not all of a group who are widely known to be homogeneous, are always totally homogeneous.

Especially when in a foreign country.

Did ALL of them eat the sushi with their fingers? NONE with chopsticks...despite the fact that chopsticks were provided?

Despite the fact that real Japanese sushi houses ALWAYS provide chopsticks? And despite the fact that ALL normal Japanese eat sushi with chopsticks?

Does this tell you something?

The native Japanese...especially businessmen who are travelling in foreign countries ("sararymen")...will often "behave in Rome as the Romans do".

Just to try and blend in. And to try and not embarass themselves. Or us. They are rather scrupulous about this, BTW.

Just a thought.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

oh God macnutt. Just drop it already. You just don't know when to quit.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Slow night. Our resident 'nutt only has sushi to mislead and ignore facts about.

:lmao

Either way, if this thread is how you are learning about sushi, eat it how ever you can. Sushi rocks!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah..it's a slow night.

And I have to spend it trying to convince otherwise bright people that the Japanese actually use chopsticks when eating their food.
























It'd be kind of funny...almost ridiculous when you stop an think about it... 

But this is ehmac, after all.









What can I say...


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

No, we were all eating with Chop Sticks.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

What's more...

There will probably be several of the more blinded mouth-breathers here openly DEMANDING that I provide multiple URL's to actually _PROVE_ That the Japanese use chopsticks to eat with.









Too funny.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> Japanese actually use chopsticks when eating their food


And we use a fork and knife, but not to eat a sandwich.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Nice world you live in thewitt. 









What colour is the sky, in your world? And where does the sun come up?

In the south?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Your reply MIGHT just explain a few things..

Or maybe not.
















I'm still waiting to see how you try to tell us that the Japanese DON'T actually use chopsticks when eating...

Go ahead. This might be good.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Japanese use chopsticks for everything but cold sushi from my experience.

In other words...the Japanese cuisine and their restaurants *do* consist of more than sushi....hence the need for chopsticks,


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pamela...
Your experince stems from many years of close observation on the Japanese homeland?

Or...is it by chance...coming from what you have seen from wayy over here in North America?  

Displaced Japanese who are "strangers in a strange land"...or short-term visitors in that very same strange land?

And who do NOT want to upset the applecart? And who have an innate sense of decorum and politeness when in public? Especially when travelling in a foreign country?

They see the locals eating sushi with their fingers. They also see people who are obviously of Japanese descent, who are residents of this land, eating sushi with their fingers...

So what do THEY do??

Think about it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Unbelievable stuff....









I have just spent almost an hour arguing the point that the Japanese actually use chopsticks to eat their food.

With several of the brightest...but most shockingly naieve...of all the ehmaclanders.
















It's no freakin WONDER that these very same people can't actually grasp what is happenning in the rest of the world. They only see it from their own little perspective. And are adamant that THIS is the only possible reality.

They should get out more. Explore the rest of the world. Live there, for a while. see what's real...and what's NOT.

















Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Macnutt. You're an idiot.

Get a grip.

Get a life.

Get laid.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Been laid. Got a grip. Got a GREAT life...one that doesn't require me to live in an artificial concrete world. One that is pollouted and fouled beyond recognition, BTW.  

I also know that most ALL Japanese use chopsticks when they eat. (bulletin here...EVERYONE Knows this Pamela)  

Perhaps, Pamela...if you were to venture out of that artificial world you choose to subsist in, and take some time to actually see the real world for yourself (And I'm not just talking about a two week vacation at some resort here)...you might be able to figure this stuff out for yourself. 

Without any outside help. From me, or anyone else.   

Again...just my thoughts on this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

For all of those interested...I found some interesting information...quite widespread on the facts about the eating culture and etiquette in Japan.







Turns out it doesn't matter how you eat it...just as long as you do!!  

*Eating Japanese food:


You may either eat with chopsticks or your hands, but there is a proper way with either method.


To eat Sushi with chopsticks: 

















Turn the Sushi on one side gently, so that the rice doesn't fall apart. Dip the end of the topping in soy sauce. Bring the Sushi to the mouth with the side topping facing down.


Using your fingers: 























Make sure that they give you a hot towel to clean ones hands and face before eating. You may also ask for one to be left at the table so as to clean ones hands during dinner.


Now, place the forefinger on topping of Sushi first and pick up the piece with the thumb and middle finger. Some people place a piece of ginger between the topping and the finger (no fishy finger that way). Dip only the topping in soy sauce. Or turn the piece of Sushi up-side-down and dip the end of topping in soy sauce. Place the Sushi in the mouth so that the topping encounters the tongue first.


Fondness for soy sauce lead some people to soak the rice part of Sushi. This is not kool, not only will the rice fall apart, but the flavors of both topping and rice will be destroyed. Remember the price you just paid for this fish! Soy sauce is not a concealment, but an enhancement for food.


Pickled Ginger is not a condiment to be eaten with the sushi, but eaten to clean ones palette between different pieces. All too often we see people stack tons of wasabi and ginger on their sushi, why eat the fish if you like the taste of just condiments.*


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Perhaps, Pamela...if you were to venture out of that artificial world you choose to subsist in, and take some time to actually see the real world for yourself (And I'm not just talking about a two week vacation at some resort here)...you might be able to figure this stuff out for yourself. * 

Once again. you're an idiot. How do you know where I've been and where I've traveled to and for how long? How do you know what cultural circles I travel in? How do you know anything about me?? You and your ignorance and ego piss me off beyond belief. Get off your high horse and shut your mouth for once. You DO NOT know everything. And even if you *did*, a better person would be more humble about it.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Go Pam Go!

But don't let him get you going. I swear, that's all he's trying to do.

It really does amaze me that the fella can type as he does WITHOUT being able to read. The topic is Sushi, NOT japanese food. And a click of either of the links I provided back up what we are saying: The TRADITIONAL way to eat sushi is with your hands (no one is trying to say the japanese don't use chopsticks.. D'uh). People can eat it however they want, I really don't care...

On top of all that: One minute he is insulting (or at least making fun of) me, then You (Pam) & I are "several of the brightest...but most shockingly naieve...of all the ehmaclanders". I don't know when 2 became 'several'. And fer gawd sake, can you keep anything straight? (And you certainly don't know how to use an ellipses.)

Maybe I need a "Hey Macnutt - Put up or Eat up" in my signature.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No question about it, Pamela. I have no idea where you've been or what you've done in your short life.

But...I can tell from my LONG one (spent mostly in foreign lands) that you have not yet traveled much. And NEVER lived for extended periods in vastly different places.

Call it a hunch....


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*But...I can tell from my LONG one (spent mostly in foreign lands) that you have not yet traveled much. And NEVER lived for extended periods in vastly different places.

Call it a hunch.... 
* 

Shows what you know a$$hole  

And just cuz you're old doesn't mean you know $hit







In fact, you've proven otherwise many times here at ehmacland  

I mean...if you've lived in Japan..which is what you're hinting at, oh cultured one...then you *should* know that Japanese eat SUSHI with their fingers as well as chopsticks. You'd just be a total moron if it turns out you *have* lived there and you are sitting here trying to convince us that they only eat with chop sticks.

I'm with you thewitt...allll the way. But if he's going to passive aggressively insult me...then I'm going to call him names. If nothing else it makes *me* feel better


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I couldn't resist one more reference...afterall, it's a perfect source for macnutt..lol! http://www.dummies.com

*Finger sushi started out about 200 years ago as a street snack meant to be picked up and eaten with your fingers. You can use chopsticks to eat sushi, but fingers are still perfectly acceptable. But always use chopsticks, not fingers, when you eat sashimi.*


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, Pamela... Feel better!

You make me smile too.

BTW: I posted that link earlier (he ignored it). Again, I am sure the subtext slipped over his head.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Let's see here, Pamela...

You've called me an idiot at least twice. A moron once. And an a$$hole. All in one two hour period.

But you still haven't managed to dispute my previous impression that you have NEVER actually lived or worked in ANY other country besides Canada.







 

I haven't called you any of these names. Not in the past two hours...not ever.

And I HAVE spent a good portion of my life living and working in many other foreign lands. Twelve countries on four different continents, to be exact. For longer than you've even been alive.

THAT gives me a different perspective from yourself, with all due respect.

And I have no need to call you nasty names to make that point, either.  

Someday you'll figure out what I mean. And what I'm talking about. And what the WORLD is all about. In fact...it'll probably hit you like a ton of bricks.

How the Japanese eat their sushi is only a very small part of it. There is SOOO much more....I can't even BEGIN to tell you. You will have to find out much of it for yourself.

It's the only way.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ah yes. Much better thewitt  

I saw your link but I thought that might be too much for macnutt to have to actually read. I thought my bold, point form list would be better for someone with comprehension troubles 
 

That was a pretty impressive list of sushi joints that you mentioned before thewitt. I guess you've got this city down! I haven't tried tojo's as I'd rather spend an expensive dinner at Vij's instead of on sushi but I've heard it's the top of the line. Maybe one day when I'm out of school and making big bucks as an architect (not!). 

Now if I could just find a decent Spanish restaurant somewhere other than Spain. The flights are getting expensive. lol









edit: oh, by the way thewitt...have you tried any of those other japanese "pub" style restaurants that serve a version of hot Japanese tapas? Guu (just off of Robson) and Guu with Garlic (on Robson)....or hapa izakaya on Robson? FANTASTIC! i'm enjoying those more lately than sushi. I guess it's the cold weather that gets me craving hot food and warm saki 

[ November 29, 2004, 04:00 AM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> I saw your link but I thought that might be too much for macnutt to have to actually read. I thought my bold, point form list would be better for someone with comprehension troubles


Nah... Won't read those either. I am pretty sure the guy just posts.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Have a nice night Pamela.  

And continue your studies.

You are a smart human being. And a good debater. I like challenging your brain.  

Making you think...and getting you very worked up...totally incensed, even...is my job. I see that I have succeeded in that, this evening.

No doubt at some point soon, you will see why. And understand why.

And then, hopefully, you'll pass the favor along to the next generation, when you're time comes to share your hard-won knowledge. Or to share the way to attain real knowledge. No matter how hard it is. Or how many insults are flung your way in the process.  

This is the way that it has always been. This is the way that it will always be.

It's not an easy journey. For either of us.

It never is.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> when you're time comes to teach


Well Pamela, when YOUR time comes to 'teach' I am going to bet you will spell correctly.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh yeah...Pamela...

It has absolutely NOTHING to do with sushi. Or with how the Japanese eat their food.  

But you've probably already figured that out for yourself, haven't you.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You, thewitt...have a very long way to go.  

We can only hope...


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

You keep hoping whatever it is you are hoping. I will keep hoping you make ANY sense some day soon.

Now take your best poke. This thread is derailed enough...


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Any of you wanna argue with me? I live in Japan (currently Tokyo but I have also lived way out in hicksville Hokkaido), my wife is Japanese, I speak Japanese and I received a double major in history and anthro from UBC. My area of concentration in anthropology was Japanese society. 

Many Japanese eat their sushi with chopsticks. It is the most common method (they do the same with spagetti). However if you are talking traditional methods / high class then fingers it is. Lots of folks will put ?? (dunno if you can read the kanji here) shouyu, soy sauce, on their sushi. There is, in fact, a specific type of sushi soysauce. Most folks just use regular table variety though. 

Ginger is eaten between pieces in order to cleanse the palatte. Good sushi should have a very delicate flavour (hence true connoisseurs don't use shouyu or wasabi except in the most sparing amounts) and cannot be fully appreciated unless prior flavours have been eliminated from the mouth. A good example of this is fugu. Yes that is the uber-poisonous one that nearly got Homer in the Simpson. It's flavour is so delicate I would personally describe it as tasteless. However there are true fanatics of the stuff, such as my wife  . 

Wasabi is generally placed on the underside of the fish when placed on a block of rice when making nigiri. As I said in my previous post maki (rolls, cones etc) are not all that big over here. They have them but they are definately a lower strata of sushi. Generally people just take the block of rice and fish and swish it rice down in the soy sauce. If you are a true maniac you take the fish off of the rice and then gently swipe the top through the soy before replacing it back ontop of the rice. 

I hope that helps settle stuff. Don't talk off the top of your head and make yourself out to be an expert cuz you never know when one is hiding around the corner just waiting to burst your bubble. 

BTW my favourite place for sushi in Vancouver (never been to Tojo's cuz I never had that kind of cash) is Sushi Boy on Broadway near Cambie. It is small cheap, kinda dirty and really good. Not pretty but supa-affordable and yummy. The staff is almost entirely kids in Van on a working holiday visa or just as tourists doing their shifts under the table. Lots of purple hair and facial piercings there.  

?????????


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone who knows enough about sushi to say that fugu nearly killed Homer J. is an expert in my books.

 

I always love an SSS sunday... Sushi, Simpsons...

Thanks for chiming in. And I mentioned it earlier, but if you like Sushi Boy, check out Oishii Sushi (5632 Victoria) Big and cheap!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There you go Lindmar - from the horse's mouth......instead of the "other end".








Enjoy - report back.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Am Deffinatly No Sushi Expert, Next Time I Go I Will Leave the Wassabi and Chopsticks out... Dang, Sushi was the Reason I learned to use Chopsticks!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I too have eaten Sushi with Japanese, Although it was here. They all ate with their hands so I thought there was something "Fishy" about Macnutt's instructions.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Different batch of Japanese, I supect.

Were they young? Were they recently from Japan? Or were they Canadianised Japanese?

Did they apply the wasabi to one side of the roll...and then dip the OTHER side of the roll in the soy sauce?

No people...no matter how homogeneous they are (and the Japanese are VERY homogeneous) are always exactly the same. Especially in their eating habits.

Young rebellious Japanese...especially the ones who have resided in a foreign land like Canada for awhile...might just eat their sushi with their fingers. And then head out to their hopped up rear wheel drive Nissans or Toyotas for some midnight "drifting" on city streets. And yelp and howl at the full moon. as well.

Recognise what is a short term "protest" by a few socially displaced young people...and what is longterm reality for the vast majority of them.

This is important.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh, I'm sorry yardarm. Your credentials just aren't sufficient enough for macnutt. You aren't really old and you haven't lived in at *least* 12 different countries for years at a time. Sorry. You're disqualified from being able to state your opinion. To save him time... (he *is* running a huge tap water bottling business on a very important island that almost no one outside of the far west has heard of you know.)...*insert your own insult here ______*. Be sure the comment insults you, your intelligence, your upbringing, your lack of age and cultural experimentation.....and oh, don't forget a "trust me on this" at the end to give it the seal of approval


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Pamela, normally I wouldn't agree with name calling of another member on ehMac, but in this case I think MacNutt was totally asking for it in trying to goad you, and he deserved it. He proved it with this statement:

*Making you think...and getting you very worked up...totally incensed, even...is my job. I see that I have succeeded in that, this evening.*

Confessions of an internet troll. Directly confronting a troll only feeds them, it is what they are looking for. Stirring it up is their raison d'etre. The attitude, bluster, braggadocio etc. are the tools used to achieve that end. The goal is getting attention, which Mr. MacNutt always gets.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I must confess, I guess I was trolling Macnutt. 

Oh, no, I guess not as I was speaking of facts and not self righteous bluster.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

c'mon Guys, SUSHI!!!! Yay Sushi!!!!! I Like to think about sushi, I like to eat sushi, I like sushi restraunts with cute asian ladies, Everything about sushi is great.... Why sully the image of sushi with Macnutt blasts, I mean, you read his posts, he paints a pretty good picture of himself, 

Let the Sushi swim on... Right into my Belly!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes VC

"Vive le Sushi"


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree!

Noone has posted what their favorite roll is.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

tuna crunch roll
erotica roll
KFC roll

but my allll tiiiimmmeee favourite japanese tidbit is tuna tempura!!! YYYYYYYUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Not a roll but...

Toro sashimi (tuna belly) is a little taste of heaven. Melt in your mouth GOOD!

A chopped scallop CONE is great as well.

Maybe a Dynamite roll? Love those too. But I go for the sashimi before anything else. Tuna, salmon, ebi, scallop... Gotta go!


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pamela, what is a KFC roll? Never heard of it. Is it what I think it is? I have also never seen tuna in tempura. That must be nice as I love both.

Any of you tried basashi? It's a dish of very thinly sliced raw horse meat in a lovely vinagrette. Yum.

I have also had a raw chicken dish (scared the hell out of me) that was really nice. Apparently they use some kind of specifically raised chicken for it. 

The Guu stores in Vancouver are actually part of a chain of shops I go to regularily here in Japan. It is the real deal. Izakaya (like a resto-bar or a tapas bar with a Japanese slant) are the best for hanging out with friends. 

Another great suggestion for folks.. If you can find it try tataki maguro (or tataki tuna). It is a grill-seared tuna that is to die for. The raw tuna is put onto a super hot grill for just a few seconds on each side (just enough to give it those grill lines) and then served. The centre is still sashimi fresh and the outside.... oh man I need to go find some food.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Got my fingers all messy today at a 1 hour "sushi and read the paper" pig out for $12 - yum - good miso today...  

Sora Sushi Bar
325 Central Parkway West, Unit 41, just west of downtown Mississauga


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Tuna tataki gets my vote too!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Unfortunately, I never got out this afternoon as planned. (I don't want to spoil my first Sushi experience by going to a grocery store and not doing it right. )

I was going to scold Macnutt for obnoxiously derailing a really good thread with his diatribe about fingers vs chopsticks (which is really about as interesting as whether he eats his chunky stew with a fork or a spoon)... but I think things pretty much worked out themselves.











> There you go Lindmar - from the horse's mouth......instead of the "other end"












Maybe on our pilgrimage to the new Apple store we can all go out for Sushi afterwards?


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I could guide you all to the Apple store in Ginza and then go out local style but I don't think that too many of you have that kind of a lunch budget.


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

the tsujiki (sp?) fish market in tokyo is absolutely amazing. that was the best sushi/sashimi i've ever had. nothing else comes close. 
i haven't been to a place in canada that was near. 

anyone have good suggestions?
there doesnt' seem to be any good ones here in London either


----------



## dcyyz (May 30, 2003)

it's quite interesting that most "sushi" eaters are not aware of the significant difference in grades of fish. there really is no such thing as cheap/inexpensive sushi other than mcsushi. 

let me explain... tuna fillets (actually large cuts that are loins) are graded and sold to specific distributors or direct to market and *all* of the cuts that cheap places get would never be served raw in markets like japan and reputable sushi restaurants. there is a huge difference in price. for example, the highest grade tuna fillet is labelled as "japan export sashimi". that cut often sells for over $50USD per pound and sometimes as high as $100USD per pound depending upon the exporter and the size/oiliness/translucency/etc. if you think that a $30 buffet will be serving the best cuts, then think again.

the most common reason why people who do not like sushi when they try it the first time (or first few times) is that they went and got mcsushi. just imagine... you're out to eat your first steak and you go to denny's instead of, say, ruth's chris. there is a huge difference between scraps and prime.

in comparing west coast sushi establishments to those in toronto (and nearby regions)... there is no comparison. i've been to all the top rated places in t.o. (hiro, kaji, zen, etc.) and they would be middle-tier at best in sf or la. the best fish never makes it that far away mostly because there isn't the money for it (that's why japan is the biggest importer of prime beef amongst other foodstuff). 

ignorance is truly bliss, especially when it comes to raw fish.

my advice for those who have never tried sushi but are willing to give it a try - go to the best sushi restaurant otherwise you're going to have a mediocre experience at best. if you're in toronto, i would not recommend any less than hiro, kaji or zen. actually, i'd recommend you go somewhere else like nobu in vegas as you're guaranteed high turnover of prime cuts.

btw, if the place you go to does not have *fresh* oh toro, then i'd be willing to bet the bank that the fish they get is scrap meat at best. another thing to look for is a high number of japanese clientele particularly on certain days of the week - the days when fish come in.

ps. if anyone is coming out to macworld sf, i'll be more than glad to recommend a few places that i frequent that will change your perception on what raw fish should be.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Pamela:

Your other thread got me to read this one... Awesome  

Here's my $0.02 fun sushi stories...

1) Once upon a time, I was working in Mexico City (see, like our friend from the remote island) from the offices of EMI records. The local crew was really nice and helpful, so on the last day I treated everyone to a long lunch. 

Giving them carte blanche, I was expecting some refined Mexican restaurant (I had some pretty cool dishes down there). Well to cut the story short, the press officer convinced everyone that the hippest thing to do in the middle of July at least 2 hours by plane from any water was to gorge on sushi! Now my word is my bound, so I spent the next two hours nibbling on lukewarm raw fish, wondering if there was a name for that particular type of Turista  

All ended well.

2) A few months ago I was in Moscow for the first time in years. The placed had changed drastically, particularly in terms of the sophistication and variety of the restaurant scene. One amazing piece of trivia is that the Russians have really taken to eating sushi. As a result, guess how many Japanese restaurants are currently open in Moscow (remember that salaries are not exaclty evenly distributed)?

[drum roll]


Yup, over 200







 

Final point: all my favourite sushi places in MTL have gradually shut down or been sold off. Any hot tips for my next trip?


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

The Tokyo fish market is called Tsukiji. You won't likely find me there as I don't particularily like the fishy smell. The best sushi I have had isn't in Tokyo. You need to go out of the big city and head north to Hokkaido. That is the most northern island. I was lucky enough to call it home for 2 years and holy smokes is the sushi up there ever good. I lived in fishing villages. Go to a fisherman friend's house for dinner and get ika (squid) which is still super chilly from the ocean. Never seen the inside of a fridge or freezer. Oh wow. Last night I had so horrible sushi. Yes we have it even here in it's homeland.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

awh







thanks Moscool









Wow! sushi in russia?!

Sorry i can't suggest any for montreal...I only ate some bad italian there once. lol!

edit: wait a minute....are you asking for places in Montreal or are you asking what city you can visit next to get some good sushi?

If it's the second question then you're going to have to refer back to any of thewitt's posts if you want to know about good sushi in Vancouver....he's the man.

All I have to say is never eat sushi in Seattle. Gross and expenive. Do Thai instead. They have incredible thai. This is the complete opposite from Vancouver which has incredible and cheap sushi and bad expensive thai. LOL!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> oh, by the way thewitt...have you tried any of those other japanese "pub" style restaurants that serve a version of hot Japanese tapas? Guu (just off of Robson) and Guu with Garlic (on Robson)


Pamela: Yes I have! Been going there for a few years since it was called "Japanese Kitchen Raku". When I returned from Korea, I really missed the 'down and dirty' kitchens they had there. These are the closest I have found in Vancouver. Everything is salty-greasy-sour-good!

Another of my recommendations!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

speaking of down and dirty kitchens in korea, I had a similar experience when I was living in Malaysia. I was working for the UN and everyday at lunch time a lady came to the back of the buiding with her van full of food. Huge pots of rice, huge pots of different type of chicken etc. You could choose whatever you wanted and they would put it on a plate with plastic, then take the plastic and wrap it all up in newspaper....then they would take your little bottle of coke and pour it into a plastic bag with ice and make this little string contraption that would let you hold it on your finger while you ate (or hang it from a drawer knob at your desk). To this day I have NEVER had food so good. I think I might have paid $2 for the entire meal. Malaysia had some of the best day-to-day food I have ever had. Such amazing flavour and so cheap. I miss it so much  

I go to the Banana Leaf one in a while to try and rekindle the memories. Their roti is just like malaysia and their other food is quite good too....but nothing like the street food in Malaysia....it's more like the restaurant food from Malaysia.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Pamela - you lived in Malaysia??!!!

But, but, but, I have have it on good authority that you are small person who has never travelled or lived anywhere else....

Could it be that he of the purest tap water made an error?

A guy I met at school lives in KL. He loves it, says the city is full of variety & life, but takes some getting used to.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Pamela,

What you just described is "nasi kandar". It's absolutely wonderful and I miss it too. I lived in Malaysia for a couple of years and the food there is second to none.... and the variety is just so amazing. The Chinese Malaysians have their own blend of Chinese food, and the Indian Malaysians' repertoire is a "fusion" of Indian and local flavours (i.e. things like thosai, murtabak and roti canai). I still remember the beef rendang, lamb curry, squid curry and fish head curry. Beats haute cuisine any day.... My former boss, who was French (from Paris) would drive around Kuala Lumpur every day to the most decrepit mamak restaurants just to get his fix.


I surmise that one of the reasons Malaysian food is so good is because everyone is food critic there... they are ruthless in their assessment of food establishments. Food is such a central part of life.... hawker stalls, restaurants, and food courts everywhere. They're cheap too.... only $2 for a meal that would easily have cost $12-$15 here in Canada.

I recently popped over to a Malaysian restaurant near Toronto to relive the old days -- it was actually not too bad, though the selection was a bit limited.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Pamela - you lived in Malaysia??!!!

But, but, but, I have have it on good authority that you are small person who has never travelled or lived anywhere else....

Could it be that he of the purest tap water made an error?
* 

Why do you think I called him an idiot? He has no idea what I have already done in my 27 years on this planet.

I think he's been drinking too much of his own bottled tap water.

Idiot.  

* A guy I met at school lives in KL. He loves it, says the city is full of variety & life, but takes some getting used to.* 

It was pretty crazy I have to tell you. I think I was the only redhead in the country (I was in KL). I was walking home from work one day and a man in a car started following behind me really slow and then started saying things to me in Malasian. That was probably the scariest thing that has ever happened to me. I told it to get lost and took off running. Luckily there were some people walking up the other side of the street a little further ahead so he did a u-turn and turned around.

Other than that it was a great experience. Wonderful people...unbelievable food...rich mix of chinese, indian and malay cultures...and a crazy city to boot! (A little poluted though  )

ernest: oh man...you made my mouth water!!!! I"ve never known anyone who has been to malaysia so I don't get to talk to anyone about it. I missed the roti the most and was so happy when I found a restaurant in Vancouver that sold ones almost as good as malaysia. I also remember going to some food court type places that sold a variety of food. They were unbelievable...chinese, indians and malays all eating under one roof. Beautiful sight.

I also miss the fruit. *slurp*. I've never seen papaya slices so big and juicy before! (Same with the cochroaches! LOL! Only *once* did I forget to not put the lid back on the shower drain, YUCK!). I also had my first durian experience there  *I* loved it  It was also the most hot and humid place I've ever experienced.

I miss it a lot. And I miss the people I met. It sure has been a few years since I was there...I wonder how much it's changed? I was there working for the UN Development Program and doing some side work which required me to deliver speeches to people like the president of the commonwealth games (I was from Victoria and we were about to have our commonwealth games) as well as other dignitaries. I think my official title was Canadian Ambassador...lol. I also gave a couple of live radio interviews about what I was doing and how my experience was which were transmitted back to Victoria while I was there. I remember my mom calling it to ask me a question. hehe

Ahh yes. I'm far from sheltered.

What were you doing there ernest? It's thought of as such a far off land, you know?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Jeez Pamela, you may have lived in a foreign country but since you were not there to make a personal profit drilling oil for export and, far worse, were actually working for the United Nothing Development Agency, it does not count. You should know better!









I only passed through KL but did spend some time in Sabah Province (Kota Kinabalu). But since I too did not do my part in extracting minerals for profit, it also does not count.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Pamela

So you had durian too eh? English Canadians generally don't like it much, but the guys in our office from Québec really went for the stuff. Something about being French I suppose....

As for what I was doing there, I was working at a French security company there....

And yes it was hot and humid.... I didn't mind the hot, but I couldn't stand the humid so at some point I decided to move back here.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Had Sushi today with a client in of all places Barrie, Ontario at a nice restaurant called "Furusato".

It was pretty good, not the best, but it had been a while since I've had Sushi so it was a nice treat. Staff are lovely.

Being the sophisticated world traveller and non-mineral exploiter, ate it with my hands. I did eat the salad with sticks.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

That's a cute name for a restaurant. I am guessing it is a fairly small restaurant. The name means "Hometown".


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Careful iPetie...don't get that debate started again...My collar has just cooled off from the last episode! lol

Hey Ernest.....The people I was with didn't like the Durian at all...but for some reason I took to it...and no French in me...just Spanish...and they sure don't have anything like that in Spain!! lol! 

I couldn't stand the humidity either. That's what killed me. I hated that about Florida too, but Malaysia was a hundred times worse. Too bad cuz it's a great place otherwise.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry Pamela,
I didn't want to cause you any type of flashback or anything. I guess that would be called SMFSD. Or Sudden Macnutt Flashback Stress Disorder.
No worries though, it's an affliction shared by about 3800 or so brave souls who inhabit a community called ehMac.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LMFAO!!!

That was good. I needed that laugh. Thanks  LOL!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeahhh...but just like sushi, they all just keep _COMIN BACK FOR MORE!!_ 
















Only bohemians and wild beasts of the field ever touch their food with their fingers. Civilised Japanese...and the rest of us who pretend to be...always eat with sticks.

Brand new ones. Freshly broken. And tossed into the trash right after their one single useage.

Just the way it is.

Deal with it.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Durin is AWFUL... I had that in Thailand. It was as bad as those tamarin nuts... Euch!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

It's pretty well documented that it is perfectly acceptable to eat certain types of sushi (most notably Temaki Sushi) with your hands, as well as only acceptable to eat certain types with chopsticks (most notably Nigiri Sushi).

I'd look it up and post links, but I've become convinced that the people I post the links for do not actually read them.

Either way, there is a dead horse begging that the flogging stop.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO POSTERBOY!!!!!!!! Do not look directly into the eyes of the beast....! You don't want to get *this* arguement started again do you?!?

I was going to point out that there is at least one huge culture that still eat with their fingers. Indians. Last time I checked they weren't barbarians or animals...(I dare you to say that they are to their face!) However, I decided against it. I didn't feel the need to have to convince anyone when I already know it's a fact.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well utensils ARE rather recent developments - let's see, a million years + with fingers, MAYBE a millenia or two with SOMETHING, only a century or two with "knife and fork"







( any history on chopstick use???)

Indian subcontinent food?







Yeah nan is an excellent "utensil" - mop up the curry on the thali dish and scoop everything else.......
I can think of any number of "finger foods" - bruschetta, unshelled shrimp, pizza, Tim Bits  - the list goes on and on. I can just see a certain mom saying " Now Gerry, use both hands and carefully cut your donut into small pieces and chew well."  

I've been using chopsticks for over 50 years - for some odd reason ever since I was a kid when NOBODY used chopsticks I was more comfortable with them than with "which hand was which" knife and fork.
A Vietnamese exchange student taught me at an international dinner and it "took" for life.
I must admit a hatred for the oh so pointy lacquered sticks especially when confronted with say a quail's egg all nice and slippy 









How about a list of fav finger foods. Must be many more.
H'orderves, eclairs, cookies, potato chips, hamburger why I bet finger foods outnumbers the steak set.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

The Durin, I think it was the smell I didn't like. Taste and smell are so closely linked sometimes I don't even know. But it tastesd/smelled like soap. Wasn't for me. I'm also not a big papaya fan. But a nice banana picked off the bunch, I am lovin' it!

PB: It never was about the 'acceptible' way of eating anything. It was what was the 'traditional' way to eat sushi. Heck, I don't care, eat it anyway you want, I will accept it.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy crap do I have to explain this again buddy??? Yes, people use "hashi" or chopsticks for general everyday situations. However the real hardcore traditional Japanese culture lovers, called "iki" (they are into more than just sushi, including tea, manners, speech patterns, clothing etc) will not use chopesticks. If you go to one of the MEGA expensive sushi places in Japan it is considered rude to use hashi to eat your sushi. Sashimi on the other hand (no rice just fish) is eaten with hashi. 

Are we all clear on this? This comes straight from the wife's mouth. If you want to argue with her you better learn Japanese pal and be prepared to get royally spanked.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

How can I sign up for a spanking from a Japanese girl?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Leave it to the Japanese.
Ferengi use fingers for fast food, there fingers for fine food, funny that


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You really didn't like it? Was it the texture or consistancy? Or was it the taste or smell?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

lol!

Oh man...you guys have no idea! He was just bored and he was being ignored on almost every other thread so he decided to come back here and stir up the pot! And you guys fell for it! Again!

I've learned *my* lesson. No longer will I waste my time


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fell ????  Forget it.........found myself in fundamentally fine fettle.........forsooth  


Fav finger foods??????//.............


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Like I said...you all just _KEEP COMIN BACK FOR MORE!!_
















Sometimes my fingers get sore. Not from eating sushi...but from manipulating all those little strings over top of the marionettes. 









Admit it. You love it.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

They missed the disposable chopstix part though. Every respectable Japanese person uses them. 

LMAO !!! 

Freshly broken... too funny.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A snip-it from Monsters Inc. 

Sushi! Sushi!, you think this is about sushi?

[ December 19, 2004, 10:43 PM: Message edited by: Heart ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

NICE FIND HEART!!! LOL!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

[ December 20, 2004, 07:57 AM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Wha'sat supposed to be?

Come on... What did you steal? Was it funny? I bet it was!


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

well, i think chopsticks would probably be wrong for these...









Description 

them japanese...  

EDIT: OOPS gotta take that back, that was very presumptuous of me. the company seems to run out of a "312" area code (but i still get the feeling they're just importers)...


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

I nominate khummsein for most 'on topic' post of the year!







Sushi, USB storage... How appropriate for this thread/forum.

That is hi-lar-ious,

MacDoc: A chopped Nemo roll? So sad, yet so tasty.

Has anyone in Vancouver gone over to my recommendation of Oishii Sushi yet? Please do and keep that place in business. I am forever finding these great places only to be the lone table while I am there all too often. Then they are no more. I want that place to stay in business.


----------

